# Pierce County Amazon Flex



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi has anyone delivered Amazon Flex who lives in Pierce County , WA (Tacoma, Dupont Puyallup , etc)? I am curious if anyone from this area is going up to North Seattle, Bellevue etc to perform flex deliveries. Does anyone know if Dupont, Tacoma , or Summer will ever open up to flex drivers?


----------

